# Boardwalk



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2006)

I am fifty four years old and finally accepting my age. I have a hard tail Bianchi Osprey that I loved, followed by a bad choice of a Diamondback Racing full suspension bike that I bought before they went the mass marketing route.

Anyway, trail burns and technical routes are kind of in my past, and I am looking for a decent hybrid to use on tame bike trails and some road work. I put a female friend on a Scott Speedster 60, along with a riser bar and wider tires last week, and was really impressed with the bike. I called a dealer today inquiring of the Scott SUB line, and he did not recommend it - too stiff. He was impressed with what I had set up with the Speedster, but he also highly recommended the Bianchi Boardwalk. As I am now looking at weight, I cannot find any info on the Boardwalk's weight. The Speedster in road form is about 22 lbs, and after I added the upgrades, it probably approached 24 lbs. I am looking at something in that neighborhood, no more than 26 lbs. Anyone know how much the Boardwalk weighs?

Thanks, and apologies for the drawn out inquiry.


----------

